# What would you do???



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I have hair algea on my weeping moss. I bought this moss to drape on some manzanita that I put in the tank. I tried putting excel direcly on it but it did nothing at all. What would you do?

Throw it away?

Take it out, put it in it's own container and dose wit a super concentration of excel?

Here are some nice pic's of it. :angryfire


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

well first you have to figure out the root of the problem. first we need a list of specs on the tank. It may be due to high lighting or too little CO2. The most likely is not enough fertilizing. 

I would manually remove as much algae as possible, then dose 3xexcel for a week. you should also lower lighting if possible or change your lighting schedule, and make sure you maintain CO2 at 25-30ppm. 
The last thing is dose just enough ferts for plants. 

If algae persists then do a 3 day blackout----NO PEAKING----and cover tank with a blanket. you should also make sure there is really good water circulation(algae hates this).

-kakkoii!


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Here are the specs-
ADA Mini-M (~6.6g)
26w Spiral CF in a wal-mart fixture
DIY Co2 at ~30-35 ppm (My dc is yellowish green with a 4Dkh solution)








daily dose flourish iron 2ml
alternating days-
1/64th tsp. p and k
1/16th tsp. n
other days
2-3 ml TPN or 1.5 ml flourish
2 ml of excel after wc, and 1 ml every other day.

weekly 40%-50% wc.

Fauna is-RCS abd CRS (so a super high dose of excell in tank would be no good)

Here is the most current pic.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

When did you put the Excel on the Hair Algae and how did you get it there? I have found it takes several days for Excel to kill Hair Algae when squirted directly on Hair Algae. I use a syringe placed directly in the algae to apply the Excel.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

[/QUOTE]dose 3xexcel for a week[/QUOTE]

use the method that matpat uses and I forgot to mention that you need to do 50% wc 3x a week.

-kakkoii


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Kakoii, what is the reasoning behind the 3x weekly 50% water changes? I have never done this when using Excel and it still kills most any type of algae I squirt it into. I have seen it suggested to do a water change after using Peroxide to kill algae...


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

water changes keep water clean, thus getting rid of algae.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I use a syringe to put the excell in the moss that is effected. 

I figured that 1 50% wc would be more then enough to keep the water clean.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

thats fine!


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Does anyone think if I get a 20w light instead of my 26w it will make a difference at all???

Most recent pics...


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

lighting wont make a difference, in fact the more light the more chances of algae if you don't fix whats causing it. hair algae can be fixed by upping your co2 levels, excel works okay but IME it doesn't work as good as increasing the amount of compressed co2 in the tank. when i used to get hair algae it always went away by simply doubling my bubble count, a good diffuser which is able to adequately distribute co2 throughout the entire tank subsequently makes a HUGE difference


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I have 2-(approx) 1.9L botles (V8 Splash) bottles on it ATM. Maybe I need to get a 2L and a 3L.

My DC is always bright green dull yellow with a 4Dkh solution.

I dont know.....


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

even if your DC is green i would still up your Co2 if your having hair algae problems. good Co2 is the best algaecide I know


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

jazzlvr123 said:


> even if your DC is green i would still up your Co2 if your having hair algae problems. good Co2 is the best algaecide I know


So true. Ill get a 3L tonight!


----------

